# HFH 2016 - Please submit your handicaps



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2016)

HFH Camberley 24th October 2016

Please submit your handicaps (and of your guests) using the form below. 

https://goo.gl/forms/LDVtNav1ULTI0sA83


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2016)

Done :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

Done, (6) although may be 7 by the time its played.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Done, (6) although may be 7 by the time its played.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, 4 just now but likely to be back to 5 by then!! :rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Done, (6) although may be 7 by the time its played.
		
Click to expand...

The lengths some people will go to get their hands on the coveted HFH trophy. :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			The lengths some people will go to get their hands on the coveted HFH trophy. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry he could be 17 and he still wouldn't win


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 6, 2016)

done! really looking forward to the day!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2016)

Can we update the form if it does change - or do we just tell someone on the day?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Can we update the form if it does change - or do we just tell someone on the day?
		
Click to expand...

You can either edit your original response (if you kept the link to it) or just submit a new one no problem. I will take the most recent one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm currently on 18.1

Sorry just read the post properly and added it to the document.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm currently on 18.1

Sorry just read the post properly and added it to the document.
		
Click to expand...

You buy that handicap from the same place as Qwerty got his big man!!?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			You buy that handicap from the same place as Qwerty got his big man!!? 

Click to expand...

Haha no mate, I'm struggling round two dogs at the minute, a tougher course and as a result of my poor scores I'm not enjoying it. Play elsewhere and I play well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2016)

Done, providing I don't do anything daft like getting cut. Nah, I'm safe then


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 6, 2016)

Done, don't think it will change with this weekend being last comp... but you never know


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Done. Currently 5.6 but four Mid-Am Medals to play in Sept so will therefore be 6.0 by October ne: #Can't Putt, Won't Putt...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 13, 2016)

Pokerjoke 7


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 17, 2016)

All done inc my guest


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2016)

Done... presently, happily 'Buffering' at 10, though time & Q comps available to go up. :fore:


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just had to adjust mine 

21.7 to 19.8

Could've done with the extra two shots at Camberley though!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Same for me, 4 just now but likely to be back to 5 by then!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Unsurprisingly my stay at 4 was short-lived so updated.....


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2016)

For those of you who have no qualifiers left before Camberley, can you update your handicaps if you have been cut or gone up a shot please :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 5, 2016)

Been cut to 5.4 (5C) after a couple of decent rounds at Thornton Park & Berkhamsted. No more Medals for me now until April :whoo:



Radbourne2010 said:



			Done. Currently 5.6 but four Mid-Am Medals to play in Sept so will therefore be 6.0 by October ne: #Can't Putt, Won't Putt...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2016)

Now back up to 7.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2016)

Sent


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 21, 2016)

Heres a list of Handicaps that I have on the system.

If your name (or your guests) are not on here and you are playing this year please submit your handicaps. If you are on here and your handicap is wrong then also let me know.

https://www.scribd.com/document/328441713/Handicap-List


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2016)

I've apparently succeeded in getting 0.1 worse at 8.8, not that it affects the playing handicap.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 22, 2016)

Can only see down to names beginning with P. I'm not in as Mark so guessing I'm down as Radbourne2010. Either way I'm off 5 on Monday 



sawtooth said:



			Heres a list of Handicaps that I have on the system.

If your name (or your guests) are not on here and you are playing this year please submit your handicaps. If you are on here and your handicap is wrong then also let me know.

https://www.scribd.com/document/328441713/Handicap-List

Click to expand...


----------



## Odvan (Oct 22, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Can only see down to names beginning with P. I'm not in as Mark so guessing I'm down as Radbourne2010. Either way I'm off 5 on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Think its only preview mode if ya don't have the app, Mark. So ya can only see 3 pages.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry about that it must be a new thing asking for the app to be used. I will find another way to post.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm on twice @12 h/c does that mean I can play off 24?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm on twice @12 h/c does that mean I can play off 24?
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest one cancels out the other and you're off scratchâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm on twice @12 h/c does that mean I can play off 24?
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps you have a twin.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm on twice @12 h/c does that mean I can play off 24?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was what you played to &#128563;&#128540;


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Perhaps you have a twin.

Click to expand...

Let's hope not


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2016)

Updated list of handicaps.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhbzVkNEhzR2VvWFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2016)

richart said:



			Perhaps you have a twin.

Click to expand...

Heaven forbid I'd have a twin ........... and anyway he plays off 19!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Updated list of handicaps.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhbzVkNEhzR2VvWFk/view?usp=sharing

Click to expand...

Not sure a shot either way will make much difference to my game at the moment, but I'm off 18 not 17. I did update it via the link when I went back to 17.5 last month.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm off 14.4


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2016)

Got the changes cheers


----------

